# What exactly does Norton Ghost do?



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, i keep hearing about this Norton Ghost software that apparently can make a complete back up of your hard drive into an image, i tried searching for more info on how exactly this is possible but i can't seem to get any answers. When they say everything do they mean installed software/music files/movies ect?? if so how big would this image file be? as big as the amount of space being taken on the HD or just a fraction of it? One last thing, if the PC has malware on it would it also transfer over onto the image?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The size of the "image" will be the same size as the drive you are coping. It copies everything including any malware.

BG


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Norton Ghost should not be used on a crashed or infected hard drive because, as BasementGeek pointed out, it can not discriminate between "good" files, "bad" files, and corrupt files.

If your computer is infected, read this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html and follow all of the instructions.


----------

